# [Access] Wie kann ich in VB auf eine Access Datenbank zugreifen?



## Blumeheinz (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte in VB ein Buch Verwaltungsprogramm schreiben, das auf eine Access Datenbank zugreift, in der alle Bücher stehen. Man soll auch neue hinzufügen können. Wie geht das?


----------



## wincnc (10. Oktober 2004)

Das hier ist ein Beispiel um eine Access Datenbank zu öffnen (ADO) und
eine Tabelle Namens DeineBücherTabelle zu öffnen.
Verweis auf Microsoft ActiveX Objects 2.x Library nicht vergessen !

```
Dim DB As Connection
Dim RS As Recordset

Private Sub Form_Load()
Set DB = New Connection
Set RS = New Recordset
DB.CursorLocation = adUseClient
DB.Provider = "Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0"
DB.Open "C:\DeineDatenbank.mdb"
RS.Open "SELECT * FROM DeineBücherTabelle, DB, adOpenDynamic, adLockOptimistic
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Unload(Cancel As Integer)
RS.Close
DB.Close
End Sub
```
mit:

```
RS.AddNew "Bücher", "Buch1"
RS.Update
```
wird in der Tabelle DeineBücherTabelle im Feld Bücher ein neuer Wert (Buch1) hinzugefügt.

Das sollte für den Anhang mal reichen.


----------



## Blumeheinz (11. Oktober 2004)

Ok vielen Dank


----------

